# Need Help Please



## AznSpik45 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone...i've been a pier and surf member for quite sometime now but never had a chance to post. I have a problem and needed yall's expert advice. Well here it goes...

I got a pole as a present and it seems to be the wrong type of pole for my spinning reel. Its and ugly stick 12 foot pole and has small guides from the start to the tip of the pole. I'm not an expert but think its made for a bait casting reel right? if so..I wanted to ask you guys a good bait casting reel for a rookie to baitcast reels. I've been reading stuff on google and it seems as baitcast reels are real nice once you get the hang of it. Please help me out....also is a 12 foot pole too long for the bait cast reel? I like to do surf fishing and thinking of fishing from a boat soon when my uncle fixes his boat. Thanks for the advice.

-Amiel-


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Amiel,

Welcome to the board. Please tell us what the numbers on the rod are so we can better help you pick a reel for it.

Walt


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If it's the Surf Rod, get yourself a Penn 525MAG. It's as easy as there is to learn conventionals...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Railroader said:


> If it's the Surf Rod, get yourself a Penn 525MAG. It's as easy as there is to learn conventionals...


 Nuff-said


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Amiel, like Walt d suggested, give us some additional information and we should be able to lend ya a hand. I an still learning how to use a conventional reel (bait casting) and the Penn 525 mag is the most user friendly reel out there. 
Oh yeah, welcome aboard, Philly Jack


----------



## AznSpik45 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Rod info..*

Hey i thanks for the replies...sorry to get back so late. Here is the info:

Shakespeare Ugly Stik (BWC 1100 12'0"(3.60m) 
Action H (12-40lb line)

Thanks again for all of yalls advice 

-Amiel-


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Your rod is a surf casting rod meant for a conventional reel like the above mentioned 525


----------



## AznSpik45 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Thanks*

cool thanks for the info..ill go ahead and get the penn 525 mag. You guys are awesome


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Heres a vote for the Diawa Saltist 30 H or the Diawa SL30SH or even the Diawa SL30SHA. 

Check'em out for the casting rod.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Penn 525....best user friendly reel.


----------



## AznSpik45 (Jun 18, 2004)

kk..thanks


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

525Mag...Easiest to learn on


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I learned on a 525 Mag! Tried a couple other conventionals and I ended up buying 3 525Mags for my everyday fishing.


----------



## snookerstotz (Mar 31, 2008)

*think about this option*

If you have a good relationship with your local tackle shop, maybe you could trade the baitcasting rod for a spinning one. I my big bastcasting reels (okuma convector cv 55 , okuma classic cl 302c) both of these reels are on 7ft rods. Short but strong. I rarely try to distance cast with these reels, I have found them most effective from piers and ridges, for free lining and vertical jigging near structure for grouper. 
I just can't see distance casting with a conventional reel and a 12 ft rod. There are tons of spinning reels that pair well with 12ft rods. I like the okuma 65 or 80 from the efixor series, 10 ball bearings, and okuma's awesome drag systems


----------

